# Eae ou e aí?



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Qual é o correto: eae ou e aí? Parece-me que são diferentes, mas não tenho certeza.


----------



## englishmania

_Eae_ não existe.


----------



## machadinho

Eae seria tentativa mal-ajambrada, porém sincera e portanto pura, de reproduzir, em registro elevado, saudação de linguajar de expressão tipicamente carioca e espírito descontraído?


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

englishmania said:


> _Eae_ não existe.



Perguntei-lhes isso porque se escreve assim no Brasil e se parece com um cumprimento.


----------



## machadinho

Você mora no Brasil mesmo?


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

machadinho said:


> Eae seria tentativa mal-ajambrada, porém sincera e portanto pura, de reproduzir, em registro elevado, saudação de linguajar de expressão tipicamente carioca e espírito descontraído?



Em São Paulo, também usa-se-o. Nem sabia que o usavam no Rio.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

E aí (como vão as coisas)? - Pergunta acerca do estado de vida duma pessoa querida.
Eae - cumprimento a amigos ou colegas.

Eu tomo essa diferença. Queria saber se não estou viajando.


----------



## machadinho

Não, não, é isso mesmo.


----------



## guihenning

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Em São Paulo, também usa-se-o


Usa-se em São Paulo também  
Em São Paulo também se usa 
Em São Paulo também se lhe faz uso 

O «se» apassivador não se combina com “o, a, os, as» e após “também” o que tem de vir é a próclise.


----------



## machadinho

@Antonio d'Oliveira, me passe o _link_ do Ciberdúvidas por gentileza? Fiquei intrigada com essa história de 'usa-se-o'. Me lembra uma construção do espanhol. Gostaria de saber o que é que o povo do Ciberdúvidas tem a dizer. Talvez você queira abrir um fio novo sobre isso. Seria uma boa ideia. Obrigada


----------



## Nonstar

"E aê?". É uma forma mais intimista e enfática, ainda, de "e aí?". Se algum colega te dirige esse cumprimento, é porque é muito achegado. "Eae" é um zunido.


----------



## guihenning

Engraçado é que o povo do "e aí" não costuma produzir "e aê" e vice-versa. Um amigo uma vez teorizou, assim, a esmo, que por "i" ser vogal mais alta que "e", seria mais complicado de alongá-la e também porque a vogal alta levaria o timbre consigo para as alturas, o que não combinaria de todo com a galera do "e aê".


----------



## machadinho

Tipo Como em falsete?


----------



## guihenning

Quase, quase lá!


----------



## Olaszinhok

[/QUOTE]


machadinho said:


> 'usa-se-o'


Estou quase certo de que essa combinação de pronomes não existe em português, nem em espanhol.

_Eae _é isto uma brincadeira?


----------



## machadinho

Olaszinhok said:


> Estou quase certo de que essa combinação de pronomes não existe [...] em espanhol.


_Pero se lo usa._



Olaszinhok said:


> _Eae _é isto uma brincadeira?


Não. É uma saudação bem comum entre os, cof cof, jovens.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Pero se lo usa


Acho engraçada essa sintaxe espanhola. Se a esmiuçarmos, ela fica meio que gramaticalmente sem sentido, pelo menos em Português.


----------



## Olaszinhok

machadinho said:


> _Pero se lo usa._


Sim, claro, isso existe.  Em italiano diz-se _lo si usa.   _


----------



## machadinho

Ora, então.


----------



## Nonstar

"Eae" é uma saudação da língua que alguns insistem em chamar de brasileiro. Exceto não escrevermos assim, pois seria "iái".


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Acho engraçada essa sintaxe espanhola. Se a esmiuçarmos, ela fica meio que gramaticalmente sem sentido, pelo menos em Português.


[edit: A fim de entender o 'se' espanhol, pense] em termos de '_on_' em francês e tudo fica claro: _on l'utilise._ A ênclise [edit: em português] é que pegou mal_._


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Pense em termos de '_on_' em francês e tudo fica claro: _on l'utilise._ A ênclise é que pegou mal_._


É, mas „on“ é uma construção ativa, em português arcaico também já aparecia „home“, cuja origem é a mesma do francês „on“, de „homme“. A excentricidade fica mesmo a cargo do italiano e do espanhol, em português fica estranho mesmo em próclise. A mim só me soa a linguagem pedante e forçosamente trabalhada.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> @Antonio d'Oliveira, me passe o _link_ do Ciberdúvidas por gentileza? Fiquei intrigada com essa história de 'usa-se-o'. Me lembra uma construção do espanhol. Gostaria de saber o que é que o povo do Ciberdúvidas tem a dizer. Talvez você queira abrir um fio novo sobre isso. Seria uma boa ideia. Obrigada


Cá deste lado, tanto quanto me apercebo, o habitual é omitir o pronome objectivo directo nesse tipo de construção: _'usa-se_', não '_usa-se-o'_. Contudo, nos dialectos do sul de Portugal continental e das ilhas não é incomum o pronome objectivo directo expresso, ou seja, a construção '_usa-se-o_' é admissível nessas variantes dialectais.  Portanto, diria que, não obedecendo ao padrão do português, a construção não é propriamente ilegítima nem vejo razão para a rejeitar, salvo por razões de eufonia. Não encontro nada no Ciber, mas recordo-me de haver qualquer coisa nesse sentido na Gramática da Gulbenkian.


----------



## Ari RT

Peraê, pipou. Eaê é o concretismo levado ao extremo patológico. Não tem pretensão de gramaticidade. Causdiquê é muito mais uma caricatura que uma palavra. Como caricatura, traz vocábulo e metalinguagem em uma só forma gráfica. A palavra e o jeito de falar (exagerado, frequentemente). Mas prestenção que não é em qualquer registro que se pode usar isso, é forma reservada só pra quem é bróder. 
É também parente do cadim, do quejim, do mainha... 
E, olhando por esse ângulo, não é uma palavra defeituosa. Pelo contrário, é MAIS que uma palavra, em termos de significância.


----------



## Nonstar

Verdade Ari, pura verdade. O qual me faz lembrar o não menos malabarístico "óuauêaíô".


----------



## machadinho

Nonstar said:


> "óuauêaíô".


-aí-?


----------



## Nonstar

machadinho said:


> -aí-?


Sim, macha, aí. Não é? Aí nesse canto do local.


----------



## machadinho

-aê-ó


----------



## Nonstar

Ah sim! Aê e ó. Mas comigo saí aêô.


----------



## machadinho

Mesmo gritando?


----------



## Nonstar

Principalmente gritando.


----------



## Ari RT

Quase esqueço do baianíssimo "ópaê". Significa "olha só isso!!!" com duas sílabas tônicas (devidamente acentuadas) e 3 exclamações. Digam o que quiserem os puristas, é saborosíssimo de se ouvir.


----------



## machadinho

Quem tiver o passado também maculado, vai entender:
​aê aê aê aê​ê ê ê ê​ô ô ô ô​quando você chegar...​​O Noni vai fingir, querem ver?


----------



## Nonstar

Ari RT said:


> Quase esqueço do baianíssimo "ópaê". Significa "olha só isso!!!" com duas sílabas tônicas (devidamente acentuadas) e 3 exclamações. Digam o que quiserem os puristas, é *saborosíssimo de se ouvir*.


 Mas não é o nome daquele filme _Ópaí ó_?


machadinho said:


> Quem tiver o passado também maculado, vai entender:
> ​aê aê aê aê​ê ê ê ê​ô ô ô ô​quando você chegar...​​O Noni vai fingir, querem ver?


Eu sei o que é isso!   Mas calma lá que eu estou um pouco mais pra cá!


----------

